# Adding to Established Substrate



## SPW1986 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Every time I've ever searched for an answer regarding my planted aquarium I always seem to find myself coming back to APC, so I figured its time I become a member. I currently have a 20g (tall) planted, with 7 tetras, 1 platy, 2 mollies (fry's will be coming any day now) and about a dozen ghost shrimp. When I first set up, my attention was focused solely on the fish, but like everyone else here, I became interested in starting a planted tank. Problem is, I am using colored gravel as a substrate. I've eliminated the option of completing switching out all of the substrate due to hassle, time, threat to fish/plants, etc. but would really like to add something to it to help my plants thrive. I've heard of products like Iron Bottom and Multi Bottom, and was wondering if they really work. I'm using a DIY CO2 and adding Flourish twice a week. Currently, the lighting is a 24" LED system (8 days & 4 blues) and an 18W PC. Any idea or help is greatly appreciated, and I look forward to participating in the APC community!:razz:


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Many plants will grow well in a plain gravel substrate. The detritus from dead plant parts and fish waste will provide some nutrients to the plants. For plants that benefit from a more nutrient rich substrate (swords come to mind) you can add plant tabs (fert tablets). Just push them into the substrate with your finger near the base of the plant.

Though substrate is important the lack of pressurized CO2 will likely be your limiting factor for most plants, so I wouldn't worry too much about the substrate.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Easiest is to add the fertilizer tablets. However, if you want to add a better substrate without doing this all at once I would do this:
1) Move some gravel out of the way. Make it maybe half as deep as it was. 
2) Put a PVC tube (maybe 2" dia) through the tank water and into the remaining gravel where you moved some aside.
3) Drop the new substrate though the tube. There will be a lot less cloudy water that way. Slowly move the tube to a new area and drop some more substrate. Maybe you can do 1/4 of the tank at a time. Remove some gravel, or else the substrate will eventually get too deep. You will never get rid of all the colored gravel this way, but you can get rid of a lot of it. 

A 20 gallon tank is small! I would do the whole thing at the same time, take maybe 2 hours total, probably less. End up with a better job, and no more rainbow gravel. Shouldn't the fish be the most colorful things in the tank?


----------



## SPW1986 (Feb 12, 2010)

"Though substrate is important the lack of pressurized CO2 will likely be your limiting factor for most plants, so I wouldn't worry too much about the substrate." - geeks_15

Thanks for the tip. I've looked into several options for pressurized CO2, but have yet to really find a cost effective one for a 20 gal. Got any ideas? I looked into using a paintball CO2 tank, but seemed like no one has a real idea how to do that...I'm going to keep looking.

Diana K -

I hope that one day I will be upgrading the size of the tank, but for now I'm stuck with what I got 
Thanks for the techniques. I'm definitely going to try to replace about 50% of the substrate this weekend. Wish me luck!


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Cost is often the limiting factor with pressurized CO2 setups. The best way is to go all out and get a CO2 tank, regulator, etc. Some ways I've found to cut down on the cost:

1. Fish clubs and fish club auctions - you can find great deals on fish and equipment
2. craigslist - CO2 equipment is pretty specialized so I don't see it often or ever, but it is worth occasionally checking your local craigslist
3. Forums like this. I'm not sure about shipping CO2 tanks, but all the other equipment can be shipped and buying used can save a lot of money.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

For pressurized co2, i used a 5 lb canister that my dad had, lasts forever on a 75 gallon. He also had a regulator. I've gotten away with just the canister, regulator, needle valve and adapter to needle valve, which i got from clippard. The extra solenoids and ph regulators are just if you wanna get fancy, and there are people who would talk you out of getting them.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

flashbang009 said:


> For pressurized co2, i used a 5 lb canister that my dad had, lasts forever on a 75 gallon. He also had a regulator. I've gotten away with just the canister, regulator, needle valve and adapter to needle valve, which i got from clippard. The extra solenoids and ph regulators are just if you wanna get fancy, and there are people who would talk you out of getting them.


I could not agree more. All the other stuff is not necessary. I do however use a Hanna PH meter & use the KH/C02 chart. Once the C02 is adjusted I never have to do a thing except check the PH.
Way to go in my opinion.


----------



## SPW1986 (Feb 12, 2010)

Excellent. I'm currently bidding on a kegerator kit that has a regulator, 10 lb tank and some tubing. Hopefully I can get it for cheap and get some pressurized CO2 going. Thanks everyone for all of the help/advice!


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

No problem. Don't know when the tank was inspected, but it might have to be. Just at a fire extinguisher place, cost me $20 but its cheaper than a brand new tank


----------

